# Jake Blauvelt Naturally -



## Argo

luckboxing said:


> Free full movie this week...
> 
> Jake Blauvelt 'Naturally' Full Movie - Transworld Snowboarding


Can't wait to watch it later. Jake is such a cool chill guy. Ill buy it on PSN as soon as its available


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Just finished watching. Thanks for posting. 

Here is XV's free movie for those who missed it:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201601067775792&set=vb.267141046653361&type=2&theater


----------



## AcroPhile

Great movie; saw it at the Mayan Theatre in Denver. Don't start watching unless you have 40 minutes to kill, you won't be able to walk away until it's over.


----------



## DiggerXJ

AcroPhile said:


> Great movie; saw it at the Mayan Theatre in Denver. Don't start watching unless you have 40 minutes to kill, you won't be able to walk away until it's over.


Saw it that night too, and just watched it again. Big fan of Jake and this style of movie


----------



## Mystery2many

Can't wait to watch it later.


----------



## koi

video was awesome...dude, is just a great rider


----------



## CassMT

bumpworthiest

don't miss the Ejack welcome vid too, another amazing rider and real person


----------



## Argo

Wow... Great flick.


----------



## kwillo

Awesome video, locations, editing, music all top notch.


----------



## luckboxing

Very impressive movie.

Anybody know what he's riding pow with? The white topsheet/black base with blunted tip/tail (says Ride in red). Couldn't find any info on it. He's riding a Berzerker the rest of the time.


----------



## hktrdr

luckboxing said:


> Very impressive movie.
> 
> Anybody know what he's riding pow with? The white topsheet/black base with blunted tip/tail (says Ride in red). Couldn't find any info on it. He's riding a Berzerker the rest of the time.


Ride prototype board. Not released (yet).


----------



## Zombaco

Good flick, definitely brought my season stoke level up. I thought the music was meh, the edit mediocre - overkill on the slo-mo on every shot, but riding & locations were great.


----------



## hktrdr

Zombaco said:


> Good flick, definitely brought my season stoke level up. I thought the music was meh, the edit mediocre - overkill on the slo-mo on every shot, but riding & locations were great.


Good summary. Only thing to add: EJacks absolutely killed it. Upstaged Jake and Nico IMO.

Oh, and the soccer segment just sucks balls.


----------



## CassMT

yeh, Ejack wins

Jake reminds me of Craig Kelly in those japan trees, such style

edit just ok imo too

narration...lacking ..i think they tried for the Art of Flight type thing, but somehow it didn't gel as well

riding overall is so sick, but some other recent vids have been 'better'

i almost feel desensitized to the superdeep, bigmountain 900 spin drops and all that..it gets me psyched up, but it's not so new anymore (to me)...i'm no into street so much, but that seems to be where a lot of the innovation is happening, and some gut-wrenching parts have dropped in the last few weeks

...and then, there's Xavier


----------



## atr3yu

Yeah they are showing this in Nelson on Thursday at a local bar. I can't wait!! :yahoo:


----------



## Nivek

Is anyone else bothered by how grossly he overreacted to his shoulder injury? Worrying about it changing his career like that, questioning whether he should even be a snowboarder and should just be a carpenter... Really? I mean sure that hurts and rehab is actually kinda long for it, but come on. How many pros have blown their knees? Pierce nearly died. Kelly did die. And when was the last time having 100% mobility in your shoulder was required for snowboarding?

I like Blauvelt, he's fluid with a great eye for creative lines and a blast to watch, but his reaction to his shoulder is just kind of annoying.


----------



## Supra

yeah, I guess he missed the KP movie


----------



## Justin

i saw, away we go, naturally, and out n about in the same night. Naturally was my least favorite. Seemed like it couldn't decide what it was supposed to be. Either cut out the narration of Jakes "crisis" or go more in-depth. A 5 second sound bit of him wanting to quit and then saying yoga is great isn't really insightful. Just seemed like they were trying to show personality with out actually giving anything substantial.

I like adidas, i wear shoes and cloths from them all the time. The soccer section in the movie seemed forced, it would have been better without it.

Ejack is turning into one of my fav guys to watch. His part in Resonance last year was great.

Watch, out n about.


----------



## Flee21

EJack's part in the vid is sick. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Extremo

Ejack FTW. I'm happy to see him destroying shit. Dude is a pleasure to watch for sure.


----------



## hellt

what version of TRS (if it is TRS) does ejack ride?


----------



## Argo

Movie is up on netflix now.... Great down day snow porn


----------



## F1EA

Argo said:


> Movie is up on netflix now.... Great down day snow porn


Thanks to you i've just watched it. Hadnt realized it was on Nflix already.

All i can say is WOW.

I love it. And at no point did they ever say the word "progression". So extra :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for that.

It was just pure style! beautiful. Lots of riding here in British Columbia... Super stoked to go back out there..... too bad the season is all but over!!


----------



## F1EA

Yep E Jack is really nice. But to say he destroys the others kinda goes against what the film is about. Dont think any of them set out to out-perform anyone.

Jake's lines are just beautiful. And those japans and methods... Wow. I've watched it 3 times in a row now hahahahaha

Even saw my board! for the first time ever in anything sorta high-profile, by none other than... the awesome Frederik Kalbermatten in that backcountry freestyle bit in Sweden.... he's not in the Endeavor team though, so maybe he paid for it or got it as a gift.... or more likely as a PLEEEEASE be on our team hehehehe


----------



## Manicmouse

luckboxing said:


> Free full movie this week...
> 
> Jake Blauvelt 'Naturally' Full Movie - Transworld Snowboarding


Lucky I'm not epileptic. Cutting between scenes every second is nasty!

Looks good though.


----------

